# String in Textbox entfernen



## D@nger (7. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe ein ziemlich kompliziertes Problem, und zwar möchte ich dem Text in einer Textbox den String nehmen.

Folgend mein Code:

```
Private Sub Command1_Click()
Text1.Text = "hallo"
Text2.Text = "Text1" & ".text"
Text3.Text = Text2.Text
End Sub
```

Beim Klick auf den Button soll in dem Textfeld Text3 das Wort hallo erscheinen, allerdings steht in der Textbox nur Text1.text

ich müsste dringend wissen wie das Problem zu lösen ist, ich hoffe ihr wisst wie man das bewältigen kann.

Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## Shakie (7. Februar 2006)

D@nger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Beim Klick auf den Button soll in dem Textfeld Text3 das Wort hallo erscheinen


 

```
Text3.Text="Hallo"
```
 
Irgendwie vermute ich aber, dass ich dein Problem nicht richtig verstanden habe....


----------



## D@nger (7. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

es ist auch sehr schwer zu verstehen.
Ich poste mal den gesamten Code:

```
Public Sub inrtfersetzen()
  
  
Dim n As Long
For n = 0 To 3
atext.Text = alist.List(n)
btext.Text = atext.Text & ".Text"

RichTextBox1.TextRTF = Replace(RichTextBox1.TextRTF, "#" & atext.Text, btext.Text)

Next n
End Sub
```

So, in der Listbox alist stht folgenes drin:


> Preis_Luxe
> Preis_St
> Preis_Kanh
> Gpreis_Luxe



Das sind alles Textfelder in denen ws drinsteht.
Diese Textfelder sollen mit einer For-Next-Anweisung in das RTF-Feld übertragen werden, indem die gleichnamigen Textmarken (allerdings ein # davor) ersetzt werden.

Das ganze will ich machen um 100 Zeilen Code zu komprimieren.
Hier ein Ausschnitt der 100 Zeilen:

```
RichTextBox1.TextRTF = Replace(RichTextBox1.TextRTF, "#A_Ksitz", A_Ksitz.Text)
RichTextBox1.TextRTF = Replace(RichTextBox1.TextRTF, "#T_Ksitz", T_Ksitz.Text)
RichTextBox1.TextRTF = Replace(RichTextBox1.TextRTF, "#Preis_Ksitz", Preis_Ksitz.Text)
RichTextBox1.TextRTF = Replace(RichTextBox1.TextRTF, "#Gpreis_Ksitz", Gpreis_Ksitz.Text)

RichTextBox1.TextRTF = Replace(RichTextBox1.TextRTF, "#A_Krad", A_Krad.Text)
RichTextBox1.TextRTF = Replace(RichTextBox1.TextRTF, "#T_Krad", T_Krad.Text)
RichTextBox1.TextRTF = Replace(RichTextBox1.TextRTF, "#Preis_Krad", Preis_Krad.Text)
RichTextBox1.TextRTF = Replace(RichTextBox1.TextRTF, "#Gpreis_Krad", Gpreis_Krad.Text)

RichTextBox1.TextRTF = Replace(RichTextBox1.TextRTF, "#A_Helm", A_Helm.Text)
RichTextBox1.TextRTF = Replace(RichTextBox1.TextRTF, "#T_Helm", T_Helm.Text)
RichTextBox1.TextRTF = Replace(RichTextBox1.TextRTF, "#Preis_Helm", Preis_Helm.Text)
RichTextBox1.TextRTF = Replace(RichTextBox1.TextRTF, "#Gpreis_Helm", Gpreis_Helm.Text)
```

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## D@nger (7. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

ihr könnt nicht glauben wie das ist, wenn man das gefunden hat was man haben wollte.

Das ist echt genial,

Mit den paar Zeilen Code habe ich ca. 110 Zeilen ersetzt.

Hier der Code:

```
Dim oControl As Control

Text1.Text = "hallo"
Text2.Text = "Text4"
Set oControl = Me.Controls(Text2.Text)
Text3.Text = oControl
```

Schade finde ich aber, dass keiner versucht mir zu helfen.


----------



## Shakie (7. Februar 2006)

D@nger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schade finde ich aber, dass keiner versucht mir zu helfen.


Du hast um 17:59 Uhr diesen Thread eröffnet und um 19:58 Uhr beschwerst du dich schon, dass dir keiner hilft. Wie bist du denn drauf?



			
				D@nger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mit den paar Zeilen Code habe ich ca. 110 Zeilen ersetzt.


Und sag jetzt bitte nicht auch noch, dass meine Antwort hier überflüssig geworden ist weil du es sowieso schon rausgefunden hast....


----------



## D@nger (8. Februar 2006)

Hi,
ok.
Dein Code war sehr nützlich.


----------

